# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  website με ακαδημαικα δοκιμια?

## dimitrismix

γεια χαρα!

Ειμαι καινουριος εδω και καλως σας βρηκα, θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας να βρω καποιο website που να μπορω να βρω 
καινουρια ακαδημαικα δοκιμια ελληνικα και αγγλικα αν γινεται, σε σχεση με την ψυχολογια και την φιλοσοφια!

Εχει κανεις κατι να προτεινει?

Δημητρης

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

μονο σε βιβλιοθηκη τετοια πραγματα.

----------


## keep_walking

To google scholar ισως να σε καλυπτει.

----------


## dimitrismix

λοιπον..βρηκα αυτο εδω αλλα δεν εχω κανει εγγραφη ακομη και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος να θα πρεπει να πληρωνω.
Σκεφτομαι οτι αν μπορω να τα κανω φυλλαδια και προσπεκτους στο print24 για μοιρασμα και για καλυτερο διαβασμα
τοτε αξιζει τον κοπο (και το χρημα). 

Αν ξερει κανεις κατι αναλογο θα μου ηταν πολυ ενδιαφερον!

Ευχαριστω,
Δ

----------

